# Question on Eco-complete



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Does Eco Complete break down over time? There are some white specs in the eco complete I purchased and wanted to ask if it loses its composition over time. I can't find out any info. about the long term use or sustainability of Eco Complete.


----------



## Linda (Mar 3, 2006)

well this is something i am curious about too. i bought a bag of ecocomplete about a year ago and lately i am having issues with a fungus on the fish and in my plants. nothing new has been added i have over filtration do regular water changes, clean the filter every few months. so first i had phosphate issues with this stuff and now this...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Hmm?, Linda can you describe the fungus on your fish, maybe provide a photo.
I have had problems with fish and what I think is a Fungus on them, but only in one tank, and only on my Rams. One Apisto had it, but was cured no problem. It seems to get the Rams every time in the end however.

FishFan, there was a bad batch of Eco that hit the market about 12 to 18 months ago.
They got most of it off the shelves and replaced any that got to consumers, but there were larger white chunks in it.

Carb Sea was top notch in replacing any bad Eco, all it took was one phone call or one e-mail, an breif discription of the problems and then they asked how many bags you had used and next thing you knew they were at your front door. They replaced 9 bags for me, no receipt or any kind of proof at all, just my word.

Now they probably have gotten 95% plus off the market or replaced, but on the off chance you got one of the missed bags, I would call them and ask them about it.
Since it has been a while, you might need to provide them Photo proof of the substrate, but if it is found out that you have one of the tainted bags, they will take care of you.


BTW Linda, the tank that I have a Fungus problem was not one of the tanks that had bad Eco in it, at least it didn't ever act bad to me before, but I did have really high phosphates for the first 3 months, but not as high as the tank that was replaced.


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

I've had it in my tank for about a year and a half with no noticable change in it. The only thing I've noticed is that some of the finer grains have worked their way to the bottom of the substrate over time so the top surface looks a little more corse now than it did the first couple of months. Its a minor thing that probably only I can notice when looking at my tank.


----------



## Linda (Mar 3, 2006)

the fungus was on the tails and was easily cured but the only change to the tank in a year was adding the eco complete and i had all kinds of problems with phosphates. it was a nightmare. i don't have any pics of the fungus as i noticed it quickly and treated it.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You might have had a bad batch, but if it is under controll now, too much hassle to swap it out.


----------

